# Hello from Nessa and Brina



## DjBabylove (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi my name is Vanessa and I have a completely spoiled cat named Sabrina. I have had her since she was a kitten. I have had dogs all my life and they are great companions, but when I got Sabrina I had no idea what I was in for. I have never loved a pet as much as I love her. Although she is very mischief , spoiled, and stuck up at times, there are the times when she just relaxes me when I am stressed out. When she needs me she actually meows "ma ma" and that puts a smile on my face. My 12 year old son and my fiancé' love her also, but not as much as me.

My Baby Brina


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Vanessa! Aren't cats amazing animals? And don't black cats look like black satin? They're so beautiful. I'm so glad you've joined us. Do you think you could add your first name to your signature so that we get to know you faster? Welcome!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Vanessa - welcome to the forum
Your kitty Brina is so beautiful ..I have a soft spot for black kitties


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome  

Brina is such a cute cat!


----------



## DjBabylove (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all for the warm welcome and the compliments you gave to Brina. She enjoyed them very much!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Vanessa. I think that is one cute picture with the tounge hanging out, reminds me of a little pup :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cool, another spoiled black cat! I have one of those. :wink: 
Welcome Vanessa and Sabrina.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Very cute cat and I love your signature picture. WELCOME!!!!


----------



## DjBabylove (Aug 6, 2004)

You guys are so nice!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Vanessa! Welcome to the Cat Forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## DjBabylove (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanx Mike!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Nessa! I'm Nissa! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and sleeky Sabrina.


----------

